# Good, cheap, 2nd hand digicam?



## Hallsy (May 24, 2006)

I bought a recon Nikon Coolpix 4100 a couple of years back and it is OK for point & shoot purposes but it is very compromised with indoor shots or anything with non-perfect lighting, and more often than not I am dissatified with the pictures.

More often that not it is because what looks good on the LCD screen, looks very different when uploaded to PC!!

I'm now thinking of buying a larger better quality camera to have for taking decent pictures with, and me being me, I'd prefer to buy something 2nd hand that goes cheap!!

So far I have considered:

Minolta Dimage Z3
Fuji S602
Fuji S5000
Fuji S5500

Anyone care to add to that?

Am I thinking along the right lines, or just not giving enough time/practice with my Nikon?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

How much are you looking at spending?? 

For less than £200 you can get a good SLR.

Fuji make extremely good SLR Cams but are still cheap.

For example this Fuji S5600fd is a cracking camera for the money, and will set you off with a good base, in which you can add lenses, accesories etc etc.

Any other probs just ask 

Gaz


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ive recently bought a fuji s602 and its a really nice camera


----------



## Hallsy (May 24, 2006)

Well, as it's a 2nd camera not loads really, prob only £100-150 which is why I gave the shortlist as above, as I have seen those go for around those prices and have heard good things about them.

Also been recommended the Canon S1 IS.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Hallsy said:


> Well, as it's a 2nd camera not loads really, prob only £100-150 which is why I gave the shortlist as above, as I have seen those go for around those prices and have heard good things about them.
> 
> Also been recommended the Canon S1 IS.


Fuji S5600 from Fuji Refurbished. £120 all in, fantastic camera, i have it and gives awesome shots, looks and feels like an SLR but is still in essence a point and shoot camera 

Gaz


----------



## Bunji (Jul 22, 2006)

www.ukdigitalcameras.co.uk 
have the Fuji Finepix S5600 for £125, brand new. 
A superb camera for the money. I couldn't and still can't believe the difference between my old compact digital camera and this one.
And like Gaz says, you can add lenses to it!!


----------



## Hallsy (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for that, the S5600 is being recommended to me quite a lot.

Is it worth it over the S5500 other than the extra pixels?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Hallsy said:


> Thanks for that, the S5600 is being recommended to me quite a lot.
> 
> Is it worth it over the S5500 other than the extra pixels?


Yep dad had the S5500 and the S5600 is miles better 

Gaz


----------



## Hallsy (May 24, 2006)

That's settled it then, at £120 brand new can't complain


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

For the money you will be very hard pushed to find a better camera than a Panasonic FZ5, decent second hand one on ebay for under £140. The technical specs aren't any better than the rest of the simular cameras out ther but what sets it apart is the Leica lens, it is amazing.

http://www.steves-digicams.com/2005_reviews/fz5_pg5.html


----------



## Hallsy (May 24, 2006)

Oh dear, that's just thrown a spanner in the works!!

I haev an old magazine with reviews of the FZ5 and it got a great writeup, also against the Canon S2 IS which had good picture quality but was more expensive than the FZ5. You can get the FZ5 brand new on ebay for £150.

Hmm, more thinking/reading required!


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

another vote for the S5600!!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Go for the FZ5 I have one it's great, you wont regret it.


----------

